# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Canaria >  Vacaciones en Gran Canaria, fotos de presas

## manuelra

Estas son unas fotografías que he sacado en mi viaje a Gran Canaria, espero que os gusten.

Presa de Soria

Presa de Salobre

Presa de Chira

Presa de Conda

Presa cercana a la población de "La Granja"

Presa de Fataga

Presa de Ayaguares y Gambuesa

----------


## sergi1907

Fantásticas imágenes Manuelra :Smile: 

Curiosa la última imagen de las dos presas juntas.

Un saludo

----------


## Salut

> Presa de Ayaguares y Gambuesa


Que maravilla para regular la red eléctrica!!  :Cool:

----------


## FEDE

Preciosas imágenes Manuelra, por lo que se ve no ha llovido por todos los sitios igual, unos llenos o casi llenos y otros vacios, muchas gracias  :Wink: 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Impresionantes fotos manuelra, esa de la doble presa está guapa :Big Grin: .

----------


## Luján

> Que maravilla para regular la red eléctrica!!


No te creas, que las presas canarias no tienen mucha altura y no generan apenas electricidad.

----------


## ARAGORM

Preciosas imágenes malnuera, gracias por compartirlas.
Un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Muchas gracias fiera, se ve que te ha dado tiempo a todo... Al igual también, has hecho por ahí alguna fotillo a algún animalillo o planta típica canaria...
Saludos....

----------


## Salut

> No te creas, que las presas canarias no tienen mucha altura y no generan apenas electricidad.


Bueeeno... si los tienes al 50% puedes ir por la vía del caudal...

----------


## tescelma

Fantásticas fotos, que recuerdos ...

En cuanto a lo de la producción hidroeléctrica que sugiere Salut, no creo que haya muchas persas de ese tipo en Canarias, si por altura no es, como sugiere Luján, menos por el caudal, ya que no es constante. Creo que hay algún estudio para establecer un aprovechamiento hidroeléctrico entre la presa de Chira y la de Soria. Se turbinaría de día, y por la noche se aprovecharía energía eólica para volver a bombear agua desde la presa de Soria a la de Chira.

----------


## Jaime González

http://www.presasengrancanaria.com/

65 grandes presas construidas en la isla entre los años 1902 y 1985. Varios incidentes, uno de ellos con 8 victimas. Muchas historias interesantes dadas las diferencias entre lo construido en la isla y lo ejecutado en Península.

saludos a todos

----------


## cantarin

Hola compañero

fantasticas fotos, es una gozada, sobre todo la de las dos presas como regulan el agua de forma completa salvando la altura. Por lo que vemos te ha cundido las vacaciones, para descansar y hacer turismo.

Un saludo y gracias por acercanos esos paisajes en tus fotos.

----------


## manuelra

teneis que incluir en medio fisico embalses, estas presas

----------

